# مروحة الطائرة



## عرب نجد (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
احبتي اعضاء المنتدى اريد ان احصل على مروحة لمحرك طائرة ذات اجنحة ثابتة من اين اطلبها 
وكيفية الحصول عليها ..... ولكم التحية .


----------



## mazagange_00 (6 يونيو 2010)

اطلب 19019 خدمة التوصيل السريع من ماكدونالدز


----------



## عرب نجد (7 يونيو 2010)

دمك خفيف ولاكن لااعتقد انك ترتقي لتجاوب عن هذا السؤال.....


----------



## Ahmed Ab (7 يونيو 2010)

اخوك احمد 
لماذا لا تصنعها انت من ماده البلاستيك او الخشب 
وان كنت تريد القوه فى المروحه فصنعها من النحاس او الالمونيوم 
ان صنعها سهل لو تعرف خراط فى احدى الشركات سوف ينفذها لك 
سلام


----------



## عرب نجد (8 يونيو 2010)

اخي احمد اشكرك على اجابتك ولاكن طريقة صنع المروحة صعب وهذ ا الموقع بيين صنعها يدويا ولاكن ليس بسهولة ان اصنعها انا بنفسي http://www.aerodyndesign.com/PROP_10/PROP_10.htm


----------



## yahiaelmasry001 (18 يونيو 2010)

حدد متطلبات المروحة التى تريدها و ساقوم بتصنيعها لك 
مهندس يحيى المصرى هندسة طيران 2005


----------



## عرب نجد (19 يونيو 2010)

اهلا بك اخي يحي كيف اتواصل معك 
معلومات عن الطلب 
مروحة وطلولها 2متر وربع وقدرة رفعها تصل الى 500كيلو او اكثر


----------



## عرب نجد (19 يونيو 2010)

اســـف على الانقطااع


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (30 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## ahmed emad mohamed (3 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعه انا عايز كيفيه حساب المروحه


----------



## عرب نجد (8 يوليو 2010)

البرنامج موجود سيتم رفعه قريبا...


----------



## عرب نجد (8 يوليو 2010)

البرنامج الاولhttp://www.mediafire.com/?zbmzmeonomw

البرنامج الثانيhttp://www.mediafire.com/?zbmzmeonomw


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء من الخوان الذين يصنعون بأنفسهم إفادتنا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

أو أخذ الايميل في الخاص


----------



## عرب نجد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي جحيم الروس راجعنا بعدخمس سنوات يمكن نحدث شي


----------



## nabil87 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

good


----------

